# egg share list of genetic/hereditary illness



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

hi there im hoping someone can help,i've been trying to find some info on what questions are on the form for egg share in regards to family medical history,i dont seem to be able to find a template yet.is there a list of genetic illness or is a simple yes/no with a box for further details,im trying to get as much info as possible in the hope of having a better understanding
thanks in advance
mel x


----------



## Joanna1981 (May 23, 2011)

Hi,

As far as I remember, there was a question requiring a yes/no answer with then a box for further details. The consultant also asked at the initial consultation if there were any genetic illnesses in the family.
He did say that failure to mention anything could result in trouble later on so definitely mention anything if you need to!


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks for that,
it would be nice if there was a pdf of the forms to make it easier to get a head start
mel x


----------

